# Intake question



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I've had one on my 12 eco now for about 15k and love it. Tuned now but wasn't when installed. No cel since tune and only one when I wasn't and that was about after 6 hrs of constant driving through mountains on my way to Ohio from va. Cleared the maf code and it never came back. Sounds awesome and is said to give a little more power but I don't remember seeing a dyno. Some have argued increase in gas mileage too (if you can keep your foot out of it from listing to the turbo spool lol). I'd recommend a better dry filter for it tho.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> I've had one on my 12 eco now for about 15k and love it. Tuned now but wasn't when installed. No cel since tune and only one when I wasn't and that was about after 6 hrs of constant driving through mountains on my way to Ohio from va. Cleared the maf code and it never came back. Sounds awesome and is said to give a little more power but I don't remember seeing a dyno. Some have argued increase in gas mileage too (if you can keep your foot out of it from listing to the turbo spool lol). I'd recommend a better dry filter for it tho.


So once installed you had a CEL ? That's my biggest concern is CEL. Now I know these intakes claim to add 15hp and 9lbs of torque (nonsense) but I would like to open the air in up a little and from what I am reading the injen intake tosses CEL lights and the fact it goes down into the front bumper scares me. My Cobalt SS has one of those and even out of the factory the intake is down deep in the front fender, but immediate Filter condom. Also I was kind of worried about that oiled up K&N Filter, also seems to toss the MAF off in my previous cars.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not once I installed. I had put it on and went on a road trip about 3 months later and it came on. Never did it before or after just that one time of extended driving. My dad's 04 silverado with the k&n does the same thing tho. He drives it all around town and sometimes hour trips or more with no cel but takes it to Florida from va and after about 6 hrs of straight driving it comes on. All we do is clear it and keep on going. Like I said I had it once and that was it (knock on wood). As for the filter I have been running the k&n but am making the switch to the injen dry flow here soon which I would recommend when you put yours on. The oil can get on the maf yes but from what I've seen it's only when you over oil it. Dads has been on since he bought it (5 miles) and he has about 300k on it now and just replaced the filter. We cleaned and oiled the one it came with and it always came back to life.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm going Tuesday to pick one up. I have that Injen dry filter on my Cobalt with the condom of course and love it but from what I was reading injen is a bad choice for the cruze due to CEL lights. I have like 150.00 summit bucks and already picked up all the performance parts I need for my other cars so it'll cost me about about 100 bucks because the summit store price matches as well. Love having them 30 mins away, nice little drive and when I want it right now I can just jump in the car and race down and grab what I need.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BD3511 said:


> I'm going Tuesday to pick one up. I have that Injen dry filter on my Cobalt with the condom of course and love it but from what I was reading injen is a bad choice for the cruze due to CEL lights. I have like 150.00 summit bucks and already picked up all the performance parts I need for my other cars so it'll cost me about about 100 bucks because the summit store price matches as well. Love having them 30 mins away, nice little drive and when I want it right now I can just jump in the car and race down and grab what I need.


They price match? I always walked in, go what a rip off and leave. I need to price match the plastidip they are trying to sell for $15 -$18 a can.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

BD3511 said:


> I'm going Tuesday to pick one up. I have that Injen dry filter on my Cobalt with the condom of course and love it but from what I was reading injen is a bad choice for the cruze due to CEL lights. I have like 150.00 summit bucks and already picked up all the performance parts I need for my other cars so it'll cost me about about 100 bucks because the summit store price matches as well. Love having them 30 mins away, nice little drive and when I want it right now I can just jump in the car and race down and grab what I need.


Sorry if I was confusing I Ment I have the k&n intake and would deff recommend it to you to get it just replace the k&n filter with the injen filter and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes they do they price matched all my suspension parts and rear end for my trans am as well all my cobalt SS upgrades and exhaust. Just called them and they are going to price match my intake for the cruze. Just have to pretend like you can wait but they will match. Just have a tablet with Internet access or a smartphone. Or print out. Boom your out the door a happy man or woman


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

Also plasti dip here is like 8.99 a can I picked up a couple of cans of black and clear for that price when I was out there last. I hit my cobalt front bumper with the clear to protect it from rock chips.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well picked up the intake but sad thing is my girlfriend has fallen in love with the cruze lol. Not good!. So she was given an option the cruze is her's and I dump the Chevy Equinox and get a 14 Malibu or an 08 Chevy SS (I love them for some reason). Or she goes back to her Equinox and I get my DD cruze back lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BD3511 said:


> Also plasti dip here is like 8.99 a can I picked up a couple of cans of black and clear for that price when I was out there last. I hit my cobalt front bumper with the clear to protect it from rock chips.


Clear dip isn't going to provide freeway protection from rocks. You would need the 3M clear bra (online) or 3M clear spray (something like clear bra) that can be found locally at wally world.

Home Depot before my Mil disc. runs like $5.99 for Plasti and Flexi dip.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

5.99 Isn't a bad price at all. And I'll look into that 3m stuff because in a few weeks The cobalt ss and the trans am are getting parked and posted up on Jack stands in the garage. Both have a lot of upgrades that will be going on. Especially the cobalt I went nuts to drop that down a tad and stiffin it up like crazy. $$$$$ is all I have to say.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Subaru needs suspension all around when I get the engine ready. I just came across the CAI for it, I believe it was an AEM. It was snatched off a totaled car with the interior and held up fine.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

BD3511 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked several times and I apoligize in advance but has anyone installed the K&N intake on there cruze yet ? And would this be worth the the 250 bucks for my 13 LTZ ? Benefits from it ? Engine codes from it ? Any info would be great. Thanks in advance everyone


I have had a K&N Typhoon intake on mine since I bought the car within 50 miles of owning it lol, I've had it for about 6000 miles now with no issues at all.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

I picked up the Typhoon intake and well Looks like I am not going to get to drive the car that much my girlfriend has taking a serious liking in the cruze right after I installed the intake. Looks like it's bye bye Equinox hello Malibu 2LTZ or hello Fusion SE 2.0


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm waiting to see if ford brings out the new focus rs awd hatch that I've been hearing a lot about in the rumor mill, Until then... Cruze it is lol. I would check out that malibu for sure tho 2.0t sounds like a fun time to me lol


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

Scratch that I drove the 2.0T I was not impressed. Then drove the new Taurus, not impressed. IMO GM has the upper hand The Malibu 2LTZ is a way better car interior/performance and exterior. Same with with the Taurus vs. the Impala. Yeah the Taurus has the SHO but all in all I bet GM has something up there sleeves to get that thing crazy fast sooner or later with the new design. I gave Ford a chance and I just was not impressed at all. Yeah the appearance of there vehicles is getting better but still lacks a lot beyond that. Next car will be the Malibu 2LTZ this spring when I dump the Equinox (negative equity) with a few more grand down.


----------



## CruzLTZ (Oct 19, 2014)

sorry but...what is a CEL?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

CruzLTZ said:


> sorry but...what is a CEL?


Check engine light


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hate that light always makes me nervous when it randomly pops up. Like when you over oil your K&N air filter


----------

